# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  So boners signify REM sleep?

## Casualtie

I downloaded an online copy of Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming and came upon an interesting section discussing physically why and dream and what is actually going on while we do. Here is a quote:

_The transition from quiet to active sleep is quite dramatic. During the active sleep phase, commonly called rapid eye movement or REM sleep, your eyes move rapidly about, much as they would if you were awake. Your breathing becomes quick and irregular, your brain burns as much fuel as it does when youre awake, and you dream vividly. If youre male, you probably will have an erection; if youre female, increased vaginal blood flow.

_Does that mean that a sure way of knowing if I woke up during REM sleep is to check my pants? Or does morning wood occur during all phases of sleep?

----------


## NightLife

It can't occur during all phases of sleep because I don't always have an "erection" when I wake up... (Unless I'm not paying enough attention)

Erection not boner... Hehe...

----------


## ninja9578

It doesn't always happen, but it usually does.  It usually goes away after the first few minutes of REM, so unless you wake up right away then you probably won't notice it.  

I hope that was a legal download from Amazon or Google Books.  ::?:

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

that's quite interesting, that can explain why some people claim  wake up at the morning with a .....

----------


## Casualtie

> that's quite interesting, that can explain why some people claim wake up at the morning with a .....



This is definitely not just a claim. Every guy I have ever talked to (about this subject) would agree you wake up with an erection quite a bit.

This morning I destinctly remember waking up with an erection and I did recall a dream. I'm assuming I woke up during REM sleep because I have horrible recall and probably would remember literally nothing if I woke up any other time.

Anyone else able to confirm this?

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

if i recall correctly from something i saw on the discovery channel, the brain is unable to recall dreams correctly when it is not in rem because the brain erases the memories while concentrating on a non rem state.

about the erections in the morning i always thought that it was just the body's attempt to hold in urin until the host wakes up

----------


## Xibran123

I just thought up of something...I'm probably wrong and misunderstood some things but anyways here it goes: So what I'm gettin is that when your in REM sleep, you get an erection? Ok, If that is so then we (for guys)can use erections as a sign that tells us when we are supposed to be in REM while awake. I'm most likely wrong and if I am, could somebody please correct me so I dont go around thinking somethin that is incorrect. Thanks.

----------


## Jonathan

No, in my AP Psychology class we learned that a 20 year old man has an erection for 3/4 of sleep (all stages combined) a  60(or 70, dont remember exactly) has an erection for half of sleep.

----------


## psychology student

> Anyone else able to confirm this?



I have also heard of this.

----------


## Ostego

Yeah, I've woken up with a mighty boner before. I have to be careful not to hit my desk with my pork sword when I'm turning off my alarm.

----------


## slick07

I usually get them when entering SP...and i often wake up with one.




> Yeah, I've woken up with a mighty boner before. I have to be careful not to hit my desk with my pork sword when I'm turning off my alarm.



lol

----------


## erik212

> if i recall correctly from something i saw on the discovery channel, the brain is unable to recall dreams correctly when it is not in rem because the brain erases the memories while concentrating on a non rem state.



I've remembered dreams from both REM and NREM. There is a difference, however. NREM dreams have less detail and are darker, at least for me. They usually occur in the early morning, (12-2 AM), and I can't ever remember them unless I wake up right after one with autosuggestion.

----------


## The White Rabbit

> Yeah, I've woken up with a mighty boner before. I have to be careful not to hit my desk with my pork sword when I'm turning off my alarm.



Same, I have to be pretty careful myself.

----------


## Mr152

Given this fact, everyone in the movie "Inception" should have been fully erect throughout every scene!  Someone didn't do their research!   ::banana::

----------


## LucidInvader

> Given this fact, everyone in the movie "Inception" should have been fully erect throughout every scene!  Someone didn't do their research!



 That Would be amazing to see that in a movie

----------


## Zehydra

New Dream-check! If you have an erection, you might be asleep!

lol.

----------

